# Iriasj2009 zoysia sidestrip



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I figured I'd start a journal on my sidestrip renovation. 
Initially I had sodded the area with tifgrand but with no sprinkler system, the sod was struggling so I ripped up the sod, installed a sprinkler system and decided to plug/ sprig the area with zorro zoysia.

Here's are some pictures. Hopefully y'all enjoy the progress.

Oct. 2017


Dec 2017


March-April 2018





April 2018

Cleaned out the flower bed and plugged in some zoysia. This is the area where I was going to use zoysia because of location.






June 2018


August 2018


Sept. 2018


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

thanks for sharing. you're always up to something in the yard! looking forward to this progressing.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

My tifgrand side strip was covered in water for month and half from main water leak and it all recovered. I'm not sure how I feel about you removing all that Bermuda &#128553;


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> thanks for sharing. you're always up to something in the yard! looking forward to this progressing.


Yea I know, that's what my wife says lol.

So here's some zoysia that I brought from Belize. Well it was like 4-5 sprigs and grown in on a 14"x20"x4" container, and a 10" pot. I then planted it by the driveway to see how it would perform. I think this area gets direct sum from 1pm to 630pm.

In the pics it looks a bit rough but that's probably because of all the rain that we have had and a bit of scalping I did after using my landscaping blade to trim the area down. You can see how much it has spread in just about 6 months.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> My tifgrand side strip was covered in water for month and half from main water leak and it all recovered. I'm not sure how I feel about you removing all that Bermuda 😩


Oh geez man, glad it recovered. Have you ever seen zoysia mowed below an inch? Well I did and just really liked how it looked. I'll be sodding my backyard with zoysia so this is just a test plot for me lol.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

So I've been working away from home and will be for a while but I was able to come home to take care of some business. The strip was overtaken by winter weeds since I didn't apply any preem in order to give the zoysia plugs a chance to establish themselves . I applied certainty about a week ago and 2 days later I used my landscaping blade to scalp the area. I can see zoysia runners everywhere so this strip will be looking nice in no time!! I also went ahead and applied preem this time.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Some pics after cleaning up


----------

